# New Nongsd, Mace and Blackjack



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I just adopted a Wire Haired Pointing Griffon. Not your typical breed or one I ever heard of! lol 
Anyways. We are trying to come up with a name for him. His name was Stewey after Family Guy. :thumbsdown: I absolutely HATE it. Been thinking all day about names. Bosch and Strupy are what we have thought of. The fella is almost 11 months old. Already fixed and UTD on shots. Doing good with Mace and Hexe. Blackjack isn't as pleased but doing ok. He also has some manners. Knows sit and down, stay. Need to proof them all! Can walk on a leash. 
He did very well at petsmart when we went to get him a new bowl. Met several dogs, even a Mastiff and did awesome with each of them. He is very much a big puppy, bounces like a tigger! 
The lady I got him from said she will try and find out where he came from. Her son had bought the dog trying to one-up his exwife. She took the pup in because he was crated most of the day and then the guy was mad when he was so hyper! So she felt bad and brought him to NC to live with her. Well then she learned that her hubby was being deployed and she thought the pup would be best in a home where he could really run and be used. She said he was tested for hunting and he does have some natural talent. But I don't hunt and neither does my husband. I am hoping to use his nose and natural agility. 
He is certainly a sweetheart. That tail of his just wiggles with excitement. 




























And a little Mace like I promised. :smitten: 










Blackjack and Hexe


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! Is that a german wirehaired pointer? Beauty 
Oops haha just read it. Guess I was wrong, but still a pretty dog XD


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i love Griffons! they're such smart dogs. Probably one of the only hunting breeds i would seriously consider. They're sweet too. Course i like Irish setters and Gorden Setters but out of my budget right now.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Somebody else thought he was a German pointer too. 

I never knew there were so many different Griffons.  Was interesting to read about the breed.

Just have to work on him to not go after my birds. They will be moving to a new area in the spring so they won't be so tempting to chase. lol But being as he is a puppy and never been around birds before it shouldn't be to much of a trouble to teach him to leave them alone.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KCandMace said:


> Somebody else thought he was a German pointer too.
> 
> I never knew there were so many different Griffons.  Was interesting to read about the breed.
> 
> Just have to work on him to not go after my birds. They will be moving to a new area in the spring so they won't be so tempting to chase. lol But being as he is a puppy and never been around birds before it shouldn't be to much of a trouble to teach him to leave them alone.


 
yeah should be easy enough to teach him. They enjoy learning and enjoy pleasing.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Right now he is learning to not bark. I have him leashed to me and he sees the other dogs running around the house. He wants to go play with them. Not going to happen until I find out more of his personality and see how he does with chewing.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

They are both adorable together congrats


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

really cool bearded dog, I see German pointer too this maybe why he loves the birds.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Well he has a new name. Snoopy. 
My 4 year old son named him. Pretty amazing considering he has only seen a Snoopy movie once. But it has caught on with the whole family. 

He has made himself right at home. HE IS SLEEPING ON MY BED!!!!! 
The dogs are not allowed to stay on my bed. They have been up for a pet and promptly get down. And now I have Hexe and Snoopy cuddled together sleeping on my bed.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

He is not a mixed breed, he is purebred. 
American Wirehaired Pointing Griffon Association: Official AKC National Parent Club for Purebred Wirehaired Pointing Griffons
American Kennel Club - Wirehaired Pointing Griffon


----------

